# available 28, 28, 30th



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm driving down to houston area and would love to hook up with someone and split expenses, I run a bay boat up here normally and will do anything I can to help with the trip, will be bringing limited tackle down with me, shoot me a PM if you'll be fishing and have an open spot


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

anyone? would really like to get offshore or on the bay either one


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

I may be going out one or more of those days, your welcomed to come out with us (my son and I)... I will let you know early next week.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

well work being work they cancelled my time off so I'm stuck here, maybe I can get my robalo out and get some hybrids but that'll be my best bet


----------

